# Changing to Snow Hog Tires



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi folks, new here but have lurked for info before but in this case I can't find what I'm looking for by searching.

I have 2 snowblowers; a 2 stroke single stage Toro (great machine) that I used for this last blast we had in the NE and an 1990 vintage 2 stage Craftsman (made by MTD) that I use as needed.

The Craftsman has a full gear box and will grind through about anything but it has smooth lawn tractor type tires that would be useless except that it came equipped with OEM chains for traction.

Thing is, I just redid my asphalt driveway and did an extensive paver job so I'd like to change out to some Snow Hog tires (other?) so I don't tear everything up but having trouble determining size. The manual only gives limited info.

The Model is: 247.886700
Tires say 13 X 6.5

I wouldn't mind changing rim/tire as a set but all I can figure out is the axle is 0.75 and some spacer sizes but no info aside from that. Thanks in advance.

Can anyone point me to the right tire or better yet tire and rim combo?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sno hog tires are good but you really don't need chains even with turf tires. As long as you match your speed to the cleaning ability of your blower. Take those chains off and give it a try. I know this because i have owned and used blowers with turf tires. Another trick is to slightly under inflate the tires.
You sure it's an MTD and not a Murray machine?


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Well the tires aren't in great shape so they really could stand to be replaced and since this is the machine I use when I need to bust through that frozen pile of plow spoil etc I'd prefer to have the extra traction.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I know that the old Ariens machines from the 60's and 70's with the turf tires really benefit from chains....I've tried many both ways.....**** I even use chains on Sno-Hogs......I'll sell em without chains, but drive em with......


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

First you have to determine the tire size, which should be on the Tire sidewall. Then the easiest way is to use split rims, or get yourself the small tire changer from Harbor Freight. I have attached some reference links below. Remember, it is no 5 min job trying to mount these on solid rims, but I have done it with that Harbor Freight Small Tire Changer.

I would stay away from chains, as they bounce your machine apart and leave all kinds of rust and marks, etc. as well as wear out your wheel bearing bushings, etc. way ahead of time.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...ViB1DTiRDYwvPx1RtzBawW3c3DzvqX4hoC09gQAvD_BwE

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/4-10-...l15=47384846782&wl17=1o3&veh=sem&source=ifpla

https://www.google.com/search?q=spl...rsTYAhUJ3IMKHeOWBKgQ_AUICygC&biw=1680&bih=949

https://www.harborfreight.com/mini-tire-changer-61179.html


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

oneacer said:


> First you have to determine the tire size, which should be on the Tire sidewall. Then the easiest way is to use split rims, or get yourself the small tire changer from Harbor Freight. I have attached some reference links below. Remember, it is no 5 min job trying to mount these on solid rims, but I have done it with that Harbor Freight Small Tire Changer.
> 
> I would stay away from chains, as they bounce your machine apart and leave all kinds of rust and marks, etc. as well as wear out your wheel bearing bushings, etc. way ahead of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links I'll check them out. If need be I have a friend who has a tire changer. The only info on the sidewall that I saw was 13X6.5.

I ran across these; 4.10-6 Traction Lug Wheel Assembly w/Crosshole | Pneumatic Wheels | Wheel | Wheels | www.surpluscenter.com

Guess I'll to get out in the garage and measure all the offsets.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If you haven't seen it, this is another current, similar thread, which may be worth a look: 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/129810-how-do-i-do-ariens-compact-24-920014-wheel-upgrade.html

I have Snow Hogs, and added chains. My driveway has an incline, and without the chains (which I already owned), I wasn't happy with my traction. Bear in mind, it may be different if you're only dealing with level ground. 

I've heard a lot of good things about the X-Trac tires. If I was replacing tires, I'd consider going with X-Tracs, vs Snow Hogs, or at least doing some reading on comparisons between them. 

oneacer, thanks for the info on the split rims! I wasn't really aware of those. That could be an interesting option, vs trying to find a place that would remove tires from wheels, and install new ones. My wheels have 4 bolts to mount them to the hubs, rather than sliding over the axle shaft with a close fit. 

Do you need to use tubes with split rims? That is, are they airtight at the seams? (maybe they have a rubber piece that gets sandwiched between the halves) I'm pondering trying to add weight to my machine, for added traction. If I used tubes, then I could easily add liquid to the tires for extra weight, without a risk of rusting the wheels themselves.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> If you haven't seen it, this is another current, similar thread, which may be worth a look:
> 
> I have Snow Hogs, and added chains. My driveway has an incline, and without the chains (which I already owned), I wasn't happy with my traction. Bear in mind, it may be different if you're only dealing with level ground.
> 
> I've heard a lot of good things about the X-Trac tires. If I was replacing tires, I'd consider going with X-Tracs, vs Snow Hogs, or at least doing some reading on comparisons between them.


Thanks for the heads up on that other thread Red. 

I just measured my wheel and compared to the specs listed in the url I gave and it's no match. I may be able to make that wheel work with a spacer though.

Bit surprised they don't make a straight replacement tire since the blower I have was made by MTD back in the day and they must have sold a ton but I guess the manufacturers have gravitated to different wheel sizes.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I have the Carlisles on my Honda and have an inclined driveway - no chains required.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good to know, thanks! When I bought my current machine, I tried it with just the Snow Hogs first, before installing my chains. I got more spinning than I'd like. However, with that said, the blower has a differential, so once I lose traction on one wheel, I stop moving. Edit- and I also have 20 lbs on the front of the machine to hold the nose down, which may make the bucket more likely to grab on things, and want to stop. 

I probably should try removing the chains, locking the differential, and seeing how it performs. I just had my driveway sealed, so I'd like to avoid messing that up, and the chains won't be good for that. But it's takes some time to remove/install the chains, so I don't know if I'm just going to try the swap for fun. I've been locking the differential a bunch recently even *with* chains, partially because I've got a layer of ice on the driveway, from a messy storm that happened while traveling.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Carlisle X-Tracs or the clones that Ariens uses: Kenda 478's. Look no further.

http://specialty.kendatire.com/en-us/find-a-tire/?type=Snow Thrower


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I agree but cannot find a match for my 13X6.5's. Is 6.5 the bead dimension on the rim?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I hear ya. I saw Kenda had a 13X 5-6 but not sure if that would work on your existing rims. The Tire size is the overall diameter of the inflated tire under no load and the width is from sidewall to sidewall. That is a very wide tire for a 13 inch diameter. Toro seems to use a wide tire that is also a relatively small diameter but not sure if it is a 6.5" wide (Maybe on their 24" HD machine) that width is more common with 16" tires. I would measure the width of the rim between the flanges/wheel lips where the bead sits (If you can, I know if tires are mounted can't do this, may be in the owner's manual under specs) and see which tires fit that rim size before shelling out the extra dough for new wheels unless you want to go with a larger diameter wheel. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks @Cardo111. The diameter of the existing tires is probably close to 14" with the chains so the 16" may be livable. Low gear is a bit too slow for doing anything useful and reverse is annoyingly slow so the extra speed ought to be OK.

What I haven't figured out is if the rim diameter will work. Maybe I can contact co.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Jat, on the link you posted, that is a good deal for the tire and rim, providing your axle is 3/4 ....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Red

Yeah, I replaced all my tires years ago, before internet was even around, with Snow Hogs ... Found the split rims through a parts place at the time located in Bridgeport, CT ... now they are all over the internet. Yes, they take tubes. Did both my Ariens and my 7100 Yardman ... never looked back. They bolted on the hubs perfectly ... for the Yardman. I just ground a keyway slot in the axle.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes it is a good price. The hub spacing doesn't match but I could probably add a spacer to the backside or even washers. I measured up as best as I can with wheel on and it does seem to be an odd duck wheel.

The wheel diameter is 6" (actually 6 3/4 but where bead rides is prob 6") but rim width is about 5" and needs at least 12" tire. Most tires in the width and diameter are 8" bead.

Have some possibilities but I really should pull a tire however its just too darn cold even in the garage.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you'll be fine, and you can cut any PVC, Copper or Galvanized pipe to take up any space, which is making your own exact spacer ...


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

dhazelton said:


> I have the Carlisles on my Honda and have an inclined driveway - no chains required.


That's great to hear. *What size wheel?*


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

I have the Xtrac 13x4-6 on my MTD 5.5 hp - 24 and they were a big improvement over the Snowhogs. No chains required on my 11 degree driveway and less muscling the machine through EOD and snow piles. Summit Racing had the best price and fastest shipping. I also replace the valve stem with the tires . 

The Xtracs are a little hard to mount since the side wall is stiff. I made a tire changer from 2 pieces of 2 x 3 x 6 inch long lumber screwed together with threaded rod in the center hold the wheel . I clamped the wood base in a bench vise and I heated the sidewall with my heat gun. A large c-clamp was used to break the bead and motorcycle tire irons for removal/install with a 50/50 soap/water mix.

Unfortunately it doesn't look like Carlisle makes your size, but you may be able to find the same tread pattern in another manufacture as stated previous threads if can't solve the fitment problem.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks @Edge. After taking measurements I think my sidewall numbers (13X6.5) mean 13" tall (dia) X 6.6" wide. They are mounted on rims that are 6" diameter and about 5" wide (as best I can measure with tire mounted).

So Summit has the X Trac Tire 13x5.00-6 2 Ply which I take to mean its the 13X5 on a 6" rim(?). Seems like that should work. Might be a little short on my rim.

They also have a 15x5-6 which may be an even better choice.

Am I getting these dimensions right or am I missing something?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are some comparisons of 13x5x6 tires side by side with some 4.10/3.5-6 tires.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...8-4-10-3-5-6-tire-replacement.html#post457665



> Here are some 13x5x6 tires side by side with some 4.10/3.5-6 tires. 13x4x6 will work as well, they will just be a tad narrower.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a few sets of tires with rims if your interested. The one in the picture was from a MTD 1026 also have a small set of Kenta snow hog knock offs from a craftsman 522. I can sell you a set for a reasonable price if you think they will work. 

I have changed my fair share of these little tires off the rims. It just plain old sucks. Hope I can help.


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

@Jatoxico  Your sizes look right : Outside Diameter x width x rim diameter . 

Here is a link the Carlisle fitment for tire size to rim size. Max rim width for the tires you are looking at is 3.5 inches. You might want to double check your rim width. https://www.carlislebrandtires.com/our-products/product-detail/xtrac

The 15 Diameter is probably better for traction, but others have mentioned the blower speed will be faster at the same engine rpm and gear. Might be easier to mount the larger diameter, though.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

barney said:


> That's great to hear. *What size wheel?*


I BELIEVE they were 14x450x6 - it's an older HS624 so a smallish unit. The Honda rims are a weird design with two separate halves so mounting wasn't the usual pain in the butt. I will admit it was not easy to get the tire beads to seat, but I was doing it in the winter and they weren't very flexible then.


----------

